# glass cleaning



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

what do you guys use to clean algae and other stuff inside the tank glass?


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

Algae magnets for big overall areas.

Old credit cards for more detailed areas.


----------



## pardalisjk (Dec 23, 2004)

I use the no scratch scouring pads. Jim


----------



## locus (Dec 7, 2004)

I have also found that a small piece of fine synthetic filter medium (like Ehfi Synth) works really well and makes it easier to get right into the corners.


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Good old white algae pad.I use on the glass once a week


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

I use a magfloat and where I can't get to with that, I cut a piece of filter media into a square and use that in corners and up top.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Magfloat & Kent scrapers


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Hammerhead Magnet Cleaner, not a wimpy mag float. 

Razorblades for the tight spots.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Magna-float and or razor blade.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Hammerhead Magnet Cleaner, not a wimpy mag float.
> 
> Razorblades for the tight spots.


nice...how do you like it? I have considered getting the piranha model for my 40 gallon


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

fishfry said:


> nice...how do you like it? I have considered getting the piranha model for my 40 gallon


I love em, found mag float brand to be week on a larger tank. These are rare earth magnets and are nicely constructed. Caution is in order, the magent is STRONG and will put a hurting on fingers in the way.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Bristlenoses.... ;-) 

I use the non-stick scouring pads and white algae pads too and they do the trick.

The magnets are nasty if you get your fingers in between them and let them snap together.....:-\"


----------

